# Pathfinder dump insert with spreader.Help



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Pathfinder dump insert with spreader. Need info. Comments both negative and positive please.


----------



## KUJAWA RSK (Dec 10, 2003)

THEY ARE GOOD BUT EZ-DUMPER MAKES ONE 
I HAVE A EZ-DUMPER IT WORKS GOOD IT IS ABOUT 1,500. 
GO ON WWW.EZ-DUMPER.COM I USE IT FOR LANDSCAPING &
SALTING.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Did you get their unit??

I wish I had something good to tell you about my experience but it had been a mess.

The unit they delivered me came missing parts and damaged. After several calls to Fred Horn the owner, I was promised a replacement that never came, I was promised missing parts, they never came. I than loaded the dumper with about 1 1/2 yard to dirt and the unit would not raise at all. After shoveling out about 2/3 still would not lift. Had to have three guys stand on the tailgate to get the dumper to raise. When I asked Fred about is he gave me a story about how the unit was only rated for 4300lbs of lift and if I expected it to lift more than that I need to load to the rear 60% of the dumper. That would put the load well rear of the rear axle. Why would I do that?

Finally, I demanded the unit to be picked and my money refunded. That is were I stand now. I have decided to replace the unit with a Downeaster unit and a downeaster tailgate spreader. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

No I went with TruckCraft all aluminum insert dumper. A lot more money but you get what you pay for. Am pleased with it and have become their dealer for my area.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Well you are right about getting what you pay for, sometimes when you think it is wprth risking it you win some and you lose some. 

I also upgrade one of my plows to a 810 this season and added a second 810 to my 05 F-350. Again pay some more but get better equipment that gets the job done fast and easier is waht improves the margins.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

I have both the 810 and the TrckCraft and swear by both.


----------

